# Digital cluster



## Ezekiel_Majors (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about how much of a power upgrade would be needed to go from my 91 stanza analogue cluster to a digital cluster? Is it even possible to do so? I'm just going through a bunch of ideas and trying to see what all can be done for this old thing. Any knowledge is much appreciated!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I was never a big fan of the Nissan digital clusters of the 80's and 90's. Sure, they were neat looking, but analolg gauges are much clearer to read, performance-wise. Digital clusters in the Stanzas are really rare and finding one I would have to assume is like finding a needle in a haystack! I would imagine the U12 Stanza main harness for the digital cluster is differant than the one for the analog cluster, so you might have to locate not only a cluster, but the harness, as well, and a power unit (or, digital instrument cluster control unit). My ALLDATA is currently down, so I can't get more specific info for you right now.


----------



## Ezekiel_Majors (Aug 2, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> I was never a big fan of the Nissan digital clusters of the 80's and 90's. Sure, they were neat looking, but analolg gauges are much clearer to read, performance-wise. Digital clusters in the Stanzas are really rare and finding one I would have to assume is like finding a needle in a haystack! I would imagine the U12 Stanza main harness for the digital cluster is differant than the one for the analog cluster, so you might have to locate not only a cluster, but the harness, as well, and a power unit (or, digital instrument cluster control unit). My ALLDATA is currently down, so I can't get more specific info for you right now.


Honestly this was a lot of help. I like my analogue cluster, but it has a short (I think) in it and I can't see my RPMs so I was already planning to swap it for another but I got the idea of maybe swapping a digital into it for a more modern look with the other things I'm going to end up doing to it. I honestly forgot about the Japanese twin though, i was only looking at similar digital clusters. If you do find out anymore information, I'd appreciate anything you can give me!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you can't "see your RPM's" because the needle isn't working, you probably need a tachometer, which is serviceable seperately from the cluster. If you can't see it because it's not lit up enough at night, there are bulbs in the back of the cluster assy. that can be replaced. I liked the ol' U12 Stanza's. My parents had a 92 years ago and it was a great car. Removing the front cover to replace the timing chain guide is a royal pain, but otherwise it wasn't so bad to work on. As far as the digital cluster, though, I completely forgot about them in the Stanza until your brought it up. I was a Nissan tech from '85 through '03 and in that time, I don't think I ran across more than two or three of them with the digital cluster.


----------

